# How do I start the process of being a police officer?



## financeguy92 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm currently looking to hopefully becoming a police officer. I currently work in finance and am miserable. I've wanted to be become a police officer for some time now. I'm in my mid 20s. Hoping to become a cop in the merrimack valley area, particularly lowell since I was born and raised there. I unfortunately don't know anyone working as one. Do I take the exam, apply to the police department and get sponsored to go to the arcade? Any guidance is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

financeguy92 said:


> get sponsored to go to the arcade?


Brush up on pacman.
Joking aside send yourself to the academy (this is huge)
Look for reserve jobs any where, from out in western Mass to the cape, anything.
Think about getting a job in dispatch it helps to get your foot in the door.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

RodneyFarva said:


> Brush up on pacman.
> Joking aside send yourself to the academy (this is huge)
> Look for reserve jobs any where, from out in western Mass to the cape, anything.
> Think about getting a job in dispatch it helps to get your foot in the door.


All of this.

Also if you want to work for Merrimack Valley/Lowell area, your best bet will be to get a residency preference so basically wherever you live right now you would theoretically frontloaded to the top of the list...but not totally haha. Just make sure you've lived in the same address for at least 1 year prior to the exam. (Which by the way won't be offered again until 2021)

So until then, apply everywhere that has an opening, do NOT be picky (even consider campus) and SELF SPONSOR. You missed out on this years Sean Collier Scholarship but if you're serious about it, and APPLY for it next year. It's the greatest unknown secret in LE in MA, but I'm *slightly* biased towards it 

Goodluck


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi. I’m in law Enforcement for the last 21 years and though it was fun up until recently but now most of us are miserable. I’d like to get in to finance where they will actually pay me real money for a 40 hour or less work week instead of having to hump overtime and detail every week just to make ends meet. 


Grass isn’t always greener. In fact these days, it’s mostly burnt yellow.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

financeguy92 said:


> Do I take the exam, apply to the police department and get sponsored to go to the *arcade*? Any guidance is GREATLY appreciated


I want to go to the arcade.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Grass isn't always greener. In fact these days, it's mostly burnt yellow.


That's because Management and politicians keep pissing on the grass.


----------



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

visible25 said:


> All of this.
> 
> Also if you want to work for Merrimack Valley/Lowell area, your best bet will be to get a residency preference so basically wherever you live right now you would theoretically frontloaded to the top of the list...but not totally haha. Just make sure you've lived in the same address for at least 1 year prior to the exam. (Which by the way won't be offered again until 2021)
> 
> ...


Isn't the next civil service exam in 2019 since its every 2 years?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If your interested in a part-time gig in your area, with 100% reimbursement for attending the R/I academy, PM Me and we'll talk.......


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rufus Teague said:


> Isn't the next civil service exam in 2019 since its every 2 years?


Yes you're right, dunno why my brain said four lol


----------



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

visible25 said:


> Yes you're right, dunno why my brain said four lol


To get residency he may have missed his chance depending on what month they have the test in.


----------

